# Family holiday accommodation sites near Alicante or Valencia



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

In February 2014 our daugther, son in law and three year old grandson want to join us during our winter motorhome holiday.
They can get good flights to either Alicante or Valencia for the half term holiday. 

Can anyone recommend a family friendly site with motorhome camping plus holiday self catering rental bungalow/apartment that is on the coast? Preferably with a decent restaurant on site or close by. 

Only one we have found so far is Kiko Park, Playa de Oliva which is 50 miles from the Valencia airport. But there must be many others that fit our requirement. 

Would welcome any suggestions from personal experiences. 
Thanks.

Ian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Unless you really want it right on the beach..

What about Benidorm ??

Lots of sites, many have cabins or caravans to hire.
Or even apartment cheap and close by.
Easy access from airport via transfer bus, car hire etc..
Lots to do and the beach is fantastic..

Remember February evenings can be cold so dont just take shorts. lol


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.campingelnaranjal.com/en/alojamientos/bungalows.html

Mike


----------



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

javea said:


> Here you go: http://www.campingelnaranjal.com/en/alojamientos/bungalows.html
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike but I was looking for somewhere a little closer to the airport.

Ian


----------



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

tonka said:


> Unless you really want it right on the beach..
> 
> What about Benidorm ??
> 
> ...


Thnaks - had a look at that area and agree there are lots of sites with bungalows.

Just a matter of finding one that is recommended. 
 
Ian


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.campingaltomira.com/

Our son and daughter in law joined us for a week at the above a couple of years or so ago. Nice village a walk from site, lovely walks and cycle routes from the site also. We all loved it.
Tubby (Steve)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Kups said:


> Just a matter of finding one that is recommended.
> 
> Ian


Never stayed in the bungalows but used the campsite many times..

http://www.camping-villasol.com/en/camping_with_bungalows.php


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an apartment just outside Denia in Las Rotas (Les Rotes) and there is a decent campsite within a 500 metre's heading down to the beach ( its only 100 metres or so from the sea)

http://www.lospinosdenia.com/infoeng.html

If you are interested in knowing more about the apartment - pls PM me.

Regards

Gavin


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

We stayed a couple of nights at camping Capblanch near Altea. Right by the beach ( just a quiet one way road to cross) but no pool. They had bungalows. Nice quiet site and resort. ACSI site.


----------



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

tonka said:


> Kups said:
> 
> 
> > Just a matter of finding one that is recommended.
> ...


Thanks Steve - this one looks a good possibility.
No dogs I notice - even better 

Presume it is best for our family to hire a car from the airport when booking the flight?

Ian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Kups said:


> Presume it is best for our family to hire a car from the airport when booking the flight?
> 
> Ian


If you need a car all the time then yes I guess you can get a better deal from the airport.. Or you can use a coach transfer and they will drop you at the campsite.. We book via Travel republic, Resort hoppa or flybus..
Can then get car hire in town as and when needed. Benidorm is easy for walking and good bus service / taxi's....


----------

